# Calcaneal Spur Injection



## robo50 (Dec 22, 2009)

I seem to be driving myself crazy looking for the proper code for an injection of a Calcaneal Spur (Heel spur).  I'm thinking is should be obvious but can't seem to see the trees through the forest.  Maybe too much eggnog.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

Look at 20551 and see what you think....and cool it on the egg nog...LOL


----------



## jdemar (Dec 24, 2009)

What about 20615.....I love egg nog!


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 24, 2009)

*Calcaneal spur injection...*

Ho ho ho...MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL

You can also consider 20552 which is trigger point injection.  What they are injecting essentially is the area directly surrounding the spur because the spur itself is bony in nature.  They inject the surrounding area because it becomes inflamed.

Happy holidays 

Joyce


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 24, 2009)

I want the kind of egg nog ya'll are drinking!  Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------

